# Se supone



## O Vasco

Hola a todos. Hay una expresión muy usada en español: _*"Se supone que..."*_ usada tanto en el registro escrito como en el coloquial hablado. Me doy cuenta que yo mismo la uso mucho y no se cómo trasladarla al portugués.

*Se supone que* para mañana ese trabajo debe estar acabado
*Se supone que* esa tarea corresponde al administrador.
¿Esas reglas son las que están funcionando? *Se supone que* si.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Vasco, 

SE entendi direito, acho que o verbo esperar tem este sentido:

*Se supone que* para mañana ese trabajo debe estar acabado
Espera-se que este trabalho esteja terminado amanhã.
Não tenho certeza de como traduzir as outras. De qualquer modo, aguarde um pouquinho que logo terá ajuda.


----------



## Fluteroo

Vasco, tu pregunta me confirma lo certero de utilizar un buen buscador, siempre fui un lingüista apasionado y precisaba, al lado de cada frase o palabra un indicador de su vigencia y lo difundido de su uso con algo de un marcador geográfico. Pués bien, la frase como la traduce Vanda obtiene 1.200,000 resultados en Google mientras que la traducción literal. " *Supõe-se que*" solo llega a 258.000 respuestas, concluyo que Vanda dió la equivalencia exacta, y decirlo como en español es un lenguaje de minorias, dejando en tus manos y personalidad con cuál quedarte.


----------



## O Vasco

Efectivamente Fluteroo. Yo también soy lingüista de formación (Filólogo) y quedan perfectamente entendidas tus observaciones sobre vigencia, difusión y adscripción geográfica de ciertos giros y expresiones. De hecho, mientras escribía el mensaje ya me daba cuenta del carácter presumiblemente localista del giro. Gracias a ti por las observaciones, y a Vanda por aportar el equivalente aproximado en portugués.


----------



## Vanda

Porém, Vasco, é bom aguardar que os outros foreros contribuam com as outras frases, pois, se eu entendi direito o espanhol, pode haver outra tradução que não esperar para as outras frases. Hoje, alguém aparecerá para contribuir.


----------



## Mangato

Vou colocar a minha sugestião. 

*Acredita-se que* .

Em espanhol 
se supone que = se cree que.

É a misma coisa en português?

Obrigado

No Google 1.500.000 entradas


----------



## Vanda

Sim, é a mesma coisa, mas como ficariam traduzidas as outras duas frases?


----------



## Mangato

_Acredita-se que amanhà este trabalho ficará concluído_

_Acredita-se que esta tarefa é assunto do administrador_

Oi Vanda. Isto é um exame? Por favor tenha benevolência

Cumprimentos

MG


----------



## Vanda

hihihi. Não, é que eu não tenho certeza das duas últimas frases. 

*Se supone que* esa tarea corresponde al administrador.
_Acredita-se que esta tarefa pertença ao administrador_ - sei lá, está esquisito para mim.

¿Esas reglas son las que están funcionando? *Se supone que* si.
_São estas as regras que estão em vigor? Crê-se/ Acredita-se que sim._


----------



## Mangato

Vou dizer como o expressaríamos em Galego
_Dase por feito que é tarefa do administrador_


----------



## Fluteroo

Así es Vanda, cada vez que hay algo que hacer, se supone que alguien lo hará pero cuando nadie lo hace. Todo el mundo se enoja porque nadie hizo lo que cualquiera pudo haber hecho. Todos suponen y nadie hace.


----------



## O Vasco

Exactamente. Ese es el sentido de fondo del giro: que todos suponen y no necesariamente alguien lo hace. Se me ocurre otro giro que sería sinónimo: *"En teoría, ..."*

*En teoría,* para mañana ese trabajo debe estar acabado 
*En teoría,* esa tarea corresponde al administrador. 
¿Esas reglas son las que están funcionando? *En teoría* si.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, era o que eu queria entender, o sentido das frases no espanhol! Portanto, em vista do exposto acima, pode ser:


*Se supone que* para mañana ese trabajo debe estar acabado
Espera-se/Acredita-se/ Crê-se que este trabalho esteja terminado amanhã.

*Se supone que* esa tarea corresponde al administrador.
Supõe-se/Acredita-se que esta tarefa pertença ao administrador.

¿Esas reglas son las que están funcionando? *Se supone que* si.
São estas as regras que estão em vigor? Crê-se/ Acredita-se/Supõe-se que sim.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que ficou esclarecido. Agora vem a segunda parte.

Vocês acreditavam...
.... mas infelizmente o que aconteceu.....

Desculpem a brincadeira, 

Cumprimentos


----------



## PouDeluxe

Obrigada ! foi de muito ajuda. Tinha uma hora tentando encontrar a resposta ! 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Carfer

O Vasco said:


> Exactamente. Ese es el sentido de fondo del giro: que todos suponen y no necesariamente alguien lo hace. Se me ocurre otro giro que sería sinónimo: *"En teoría, ..."*
> 
> *En teoría,* para mañana ese trabajo debe estar acabado
> *En teoría,* esa tarea corresponde al administrador.
> ¿Esas reglas son las que están funcionando? *En teoría* si.


 
Nesse caso, poderia traduzir literalmente por _'em teoria'_ ou por_ 'em princípio',_ no sentido de que essa é a regra que está estabelecida mas que se admite poder ser violada. Em Portugal qualquer delas é de uso mais frequente do que _'espera-se'_ ou _'acredita-se'_, parece-me. Ultimamente começo a vulgarizar-se _'é suposto',_ talvez por influência do inglês:'É _suposto ser tarefa do administrador'._


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Nesse caso, poderia traduzir literalmente por _'em teoria'_ ou por_ 'em princípio',_ no sentido de que essa é a regra que está estabelecida mas que se admite poder ser violada. Em Portugal qualquer delas é de uso mais frequente do que _'espera-se'_ ou _'acredita-se'_, parece-me. Ultimamente começo a vulgarizar-se _'é suposto',_ talvez por influência do inglês:'É _suposto ser tarefa do administrador'._



Minha visão de brasileiro corrobora a do português Carfer. Se a questão original d'O Vasco é sobre como trasladar a expressão "se supone que" ao nosso idioma, creio que não há razão para que nos atenhamos à morfossintaxe original. Mais importante é o sentido. Se é que pude captá-lo, ele se vê mais bem preservado por meio de expressões como "em teoria", "na teoria", "teoricamente", "em princípio", "idealmente". Penso mesmo que, na primeira frase dada como exemplo, a supressão pura e simples da expressão resulta mais próxima do sentido original do que formas como "crê-se", "espera-se", "acredita-se", "imagina-se" ou "supõe-se":

*Amanhã, esse trabalho deveria estar pronto.   *


----------



## Mangato

Igual en español. *En teoría*, *en principio*,  indican una previsión probable, haciendo la salvedad de una posible o indeterminada causa previsible o no. En espectáculos al aire libres se suele anunciar _*si el tiempo no lo impide. *_
En teoría parece contraponer los principios de la teórica con la realidad de la práxis, recogidos en el refrán _*del dicho al hecho hay mucho trecho*_


----------

